# Cockatiels HD and Rare Photos !



## bassamgaillany

Hello guys ! How are you !

Tonight I brought you the most beautiful pictures of Tiels from a specific site. And the protection of each photo is available  Enjoy ​


Source:
http://phantom42.deviantart.com/art/afternoon-nap-64923469



Source
http://bloody-violet.deviantart.com/art/Amigo-and-Mishu-8D-116011385




Source
http://panter-mis.deviantart.com/art/Cockatiels-286681898



Source
http://wolf-talas-photos.deviantart.com/art/Egg-Stash-127031501



Source
http://bluexbandana.deviantart.com/art/Cockatiels-love-146022127



Source
http://shift-ing.deviantart.com/art/Feathers-202445483



Source
http://dizzzydart.deviantart.com/art/Pleasent-Little-Avians-201735334​


----------



## bjknight93

Beautiful pictures and well-sourced! 

I told you in your other thread that we do not allow pictures of birds in unsafe situations to be posted. And I explained that that includes pictures of birds with predatory animals and pictures of birds outside without a cage or harness. Consider this your *second* warning. If you post another picture with these violations you will receive an infraction.


----------



## rashid100

Nice pics! The outdoors look beautiful


----------



## lperry82

Very nice pics, they are so beautiful


----------



## bassamgaillany

Thanks for your nice comments


----------



## Sunshinebird

I love the silhouette. Tiels are such beautiful birds.


----------

